# Problème photo icloud/iphone



## Car.pi (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelques heures j'ai désactivé la photothèque icloud sur mon iphone ce qui a entrainé la supression de 300 photos qui n'etaient apparement pas téléchargées.
Je vois ces photos sur icloud.com/photos mais incapable de trouver comment les re-transferer sur mon iPhone. (Ps: je suis sur windows 7)


----------

